# JACOB JAMES COSTELLOE!! 4th OCTOBER!! Sorry its late :)



## Ema

My long awaited birth story EXTREMELY LONG!!!!!
Ok where to start i was due to have my 2nd sweep on Friday the 3rd of october i would be bang on 2 weeks overdue! Well on the Thursday i went and done my weekly shop and my contractions started getting stronger but like normal never paid attention to it as this had happened so many times. Well got in had a bath then went to bed. I woke about 2 am in pain and thought i needed a poo as i just had this feeling. Well after about 10 mins of sitting on the toilet trying to poo lol:) another pain came and then when i wiped i got blood so i decided this was it. Well by 5am i was in alot of pain and they were coming every mins so i called me mum who came round to help me as kyle was pacing the floor determind we should be at the hospital lol. So when she got here i had a bath and washed my hair and she blowed dried it and straightened it (yeah i know but i was determind i wanted to look good ) then we got all my hospital bags together and took the dogs to me mums. But first we had to go sainsburys for petrol well the guy didnt know what hit him. 7am and a heavily preg woman in the garage buying snacks between contractions :rofl: 
So by 9am they were coming thick and fast so rang labour ward who said pop in and well access you. So off we went determind i would be sent away.....well got there spread me legs and i was 4cm dialted so off to the ward i went, and it hit me i wouldnt be leaving without me baba.
Well when i got to the ward they were still trying to shove silly parcetemonal down me mouth. Which did F ALL!! And as for baths.....yeah right. So after about an hour they gave me diamorphine which made me feel well out of it for about a whole 30 mins then started wearing off. It didnt take the pain away it just made me dis-connect from it :D
So that was about 10am and i was determind to stick it out. So between contractions we were all joking and laughing but when contractions came i was like a beast :rofl: screaming kicking you name it i was doing it. Pacing the labour ward trying to make them come thicker and faster but secretly hoping they wouldnt lol. So at 3pm i had another internal and i had been in active labour for 6hours now. Well i was so so so happy when she said i was 7cm and waters still intact too. So was told to keep going and my next internal would be at 7pm where they hoped i would be 9cm. Still on only diamorphine they were killing me i thought i was dying with each one. 
So 4 hours later and in so much pain i was so happy when she came to do my internal only to be told i was STILL only 7cm!!! I was devasted i felt like such a failure!! So they decided to break my waters to see if that would do it.....and told to wait another 2 hours for another internal to check it was working otherwise it was the hormone drip :argh: which i was dreading......so in tears and in so much pain i was determind to get them going so i was bouncing on me ball and pacing the corridor trying to kick things up a gear. But every time i sat down i felt like id peed meself as my waters would flow out. So i was having to change me pad every 5 mins lol. 
9pm finally came and i was at the point of begging people to help me :blush: caretakers and everyone i saw i begged :rofl: Kyle was mortified!! Well my consultant was in the room and they did another internal and i was still 7cm. I burst into tears telling everyone to kill me now :rofl: So i begged my consultant to check me scans again to make sure theyre was no possible way for me to have a edipural and now they were putting me on the hormone drip i would be in even more pain and by this point i had been in active labour for 12 +hours(not including the hours before i got to hospital) and was exhausted. Well 3 consultants later they decided i could have one but only if they wore it off for pushing. So 20 mins later i was pain free and completely happy. I could still feel the tightening of the contractions but no pain. So i was napping between top ups getting ready for pushing because i knew id be very tired!!
Well the next internal was 2am and i was finally told i was fully dialted but pushing wasnt an option yet. I had to wait 2 hours for the epidural to wear off before i could do it. Well the next 2 hours i felt like i was dying each one was getting more intense and i was still on the hormone drip which was now set at MAX so i was having about 8 contractions every 10mins. 
Then we got to the pushing stage which was where it all went wrong. I have a long history of hip problems and needed a consultant with me at all times to make sure i didnt split them etc. Well after 2 hours of pushing i was the exorcist!! Lol i was screaming and in so much pain. By now it was 6am and baba still wasnt here. So at about quater past six the midwife runs out and 2 doctors run in with this big table full of needles etc. And they grab me legs and speak to the consultant and say hunni we got to act quick baby is stuck and we need to get him out but hes to far into your pelvis for a c-section so we gotta use forceps!! Well i didnt have a clue what was happening and i looked at kyle and me mum. Kyle was pale and me mum was crying, but i was so out of it on the pain i just stared at everyone and they were pulling me legs one way and another. Next thing i heard was take a deep breathe with the next contraction but dont push....... DEEP BREATHE AND OUCH!!! They bloody cut me (apparently there was no one available to numb it first and they needed to act quick) MY BLOODY GOD IT FUCKING HURT! And next the forceps and being inserted and i could feel them grinding against my hip bones and his head (most horrible feeling :sick: ) Well with the next contraction i was told to push as much as i could. And they pulled well kyle went as pale as anything and i was screaming pushing then all of a sudden the woman shouts stop pant pant and then there were alarams going off and 4 more docs run in. His shoulders were stuck and he wasnt breathing and they needed him out now! And my legs are pulled and pushed and then the dreaded next contraction deep breathe...(well i knew what was coming) And next contraction i was cut twice more. And then next contraction i was told to push. So one last almighty push and he was out 7.16am and weighing 8lb 1oz. And dumped on my chest. Well i felt so out of it i could barely hold him and still hooked up to hormone drip so still getting contractions!! And being stitched (FUCKING KILLS!!) so kyle took him and got his dressed. He was absolutely beautiful and i was so in love with him already :cloud9: but i couldnt understand why i couldnt hold him etc. 

So i was wheeled to the shower because i couldnt walk and basically a piece of meat! I was stripped down and told i wasnt well enough to have a shower so was sat on the toliet and a big midwife just washed me down....all my private bits and all like a piece of meat. Luckily my mum was there with me otherwise she wouldnt have believed how crap i was treated. Then by 9am only 2 hours after i had given birth I was taken to the ward and kyle and my mum was kicked out!! Kyle was told he could come back at 11am (only 2 hours late :shock:) and my mum had to wait to visting and told to leave. Well i couldnt hold jacob and couldnt stand because i felt so faint!! Well went all that day and got to 9am the next morning and not 1 midwife did any checks on me or jacob. Only time we saw someone was when they came to give me the bottles. So by 9am i had enough and buzzed someone and asked why we hadnt had any obs done since giving birth and was told your pregnancy was low risk you dont need them So this just pissed me off so i said why jacob hadnt been checked! She then pulled out a thermometor and took his temp and said oh hes fine! so i then asked to be discharged i had had enough!! So the doc came did jacobs obs finally and discharged us! ( I still hadnt been checked once!!!) so they gave me my discharge letter and said i could go at 11am. So kyle and me mum came to get me and i still needed to be helped to walk (yet the midwifes thought this was ok) Kyle had to go back to work and wasnt on leave until Friday. Well on Sunday a midwife came to see us and i said how i felt really faint and could barely hold jacob and told her i hadnt had any obs done in hospital and was this normal. To which she replied oh im sure you did but there was just so much going on you forgot!! NO i think i would notice someone taking me blood pleasure etc! So she took me pulse and said oh its quite high but that can be normal) and left and booked in a midwife to come out at 5days to do jacobs heal prick test. Well by this day i could barley walk and kyle was still working. My mum was having to come every hour to check on me. Well the midwife must of been in the house about 5 mins and she turned to me and told me i had to go to hospital. So off we went and when i got there they took some blood and my hemegloben *sp* was only4!!! The normal is supposed to be 11-16 and the level for blood transfusion is 7!! She said she was suprised i hadnt collapsed!! So off i went to the ward to have a blood transfusion and crying all the way as they wouldnt let Jacob stay because i was so ill. So i had to wave me lil boy goodbye and i just cried all night. So the next day as soon as they would let me i discharged meself ( i know a lil stupid but i wanted me lil boy :cry:) well i got home on complete bed rest and 3 iron tablets a day!! Well now 8 days after birth im feeling a lil better and finally able to feed and nurse my lil boy. But i feel so robbed of my first week because of poor care!! So got a meeting tomorrow to register a complaint about the level of care. As i will never have that first week back! Or the next few weeks. I cant even take my lil boy for a walk let alone show him off. But none the less i love him more than anything and as the weeks pass and i get more better, and able to do all the normal things. As for weight loss. The last week has made me lose 3 stone already!!! 
Sorry its so so long but 23 hours of active labour (29 hours of labour in total) 74 stitches and a blood transfushion later and im finally starting to enjo y motherhood :D
Oh and here is my lil man....:cloud9: Sorry for overload :D XxxxX

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/TattooAftercare/SDC10855.jpg
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/TattooAftercare/SDC10879.jpg
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/TattooAftercare/SDC10895.jpg
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/TattooAftercare/SDC10898.jpg
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/TattooAftercare/SDC10900.jpg
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/TattooAftercare/SDC10908.jpg
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/TattooAftercare/SDC10915.jpg


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Oh my god ema he is so gorgeous and WOW i thought i had a rough time in labour and my Iron levels being just below 6! congratulations mummy xxxx


----------



## CK Too

He´s gorgeous Ema and I´m sure well worth what you had to go through.

I hope you get somewhere with your complaint with the hospital, because you have been treated terribly.

Hopefully now things have settled down you can sit back and enjoy motherhood :hugs:


----------



## Sarah88

Bout time Ema=! Hope the complaint is taken seriously, stupid hospitals! Gorgeous boy tho


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Oh Ema he's the most beautiful baby boy. You must be so proud of him, congrats.

As for your labour, you poor thing! It sounds pretty traumatic. I can't believe your lack of after care though. Good on you for getting a complaint in. Hope you're feeling a little better now x


----------



## ~KACI~

Aw hun you sound like you have had a rough week, i'm actually cringing at your lack of care, hope the meeting goes well 2moz. 

He is a beautiful little boy i bet your so happy, and can i just say even tho you have been ill you look fantastic in those pics!! 

Congratulations x


----------



## alio

buggering toss! what an ordeal! this childbirth thing is nuts.... you may sure they get it with both barrels. i'm fucking sick of these medics and professionals not taking notice of us.... you know, we've got a fucking brain!!
glad you're able to start bonding with jacob more so now. like you said though, you never get that bloody week back. tossers. x


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations sweetie he's gorgeous .. and despite being poorly your looking lovelyl in your piccies too!! :hugs:

I cant believe you had such a shit time of it, your deffo right to make a complaint!!


----------



## elmaxie

God what a horrible time you had with really crap care!

But my god you have one gorgeous wee boy to show for it all!

Hope your feeling better!

Emma.xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

They are such arseholes at that hospital. 

Glad your home now honey. He's just adorable....:cloud9:

xx


----------



## shockd&amazed

Congrats on Jacob, he's SO gorgeous you must be so proud!
And as for what you went through, well you are a warrior woman my dear!! You should be v proud of how brave you were going through all that!
Hope you feel better soon and can enjoy motherhood xxx


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations hun! He is so beautiful and you guys are the perfect family!

We were so worried about you,I can't belive how they treated you :grr:
So sorry you had a rough time but you're here to enjoy your little man now and he is absolutly perfect!

:hug:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm sorry you had a bad time with the hospital. But I'm glad you're finally feeling better, and enjoying motherhood. He is beautiful. :D :D x Congrats x


----------



## Mamafy

:( :hugs: what a truly awful time you had hun:hugs:


----------



## bigbelly2

burn them at the stake i say!!! to**ers they are!!

well done for staying sane through it all and hes beautiful!!

congratulations

h x


----------



## nessajane

ema he is sooo adorable you must be so so proud :)

sorry to hear youve had such a shitty week, the way youve been looked after ( well lack of) is awful i think youre right in complaining!!
lets hope you feel better soon, take it easy hun xxx


----------



## kelly86

congrats ema hes a little cutie :)


----------



## jonnanne3

I can not believe how you were treated! Wow and Your beautiful son! He is absolutely worth every bit of it, isn't he? Congratulatons! And you look great by the way! :hug:


----------



## ryder

Glad to hear you are home and starting to come around :D That is awful treatment, having a baby is supposed to be a happy time, if that hospital doesnt want to put the effort into that then they shouldn't do child birth. 

He is gorgeous though! He looks alot like your OH in the last pic.


----------



## Younglutonmum

He is so lovely :hug:

Congrats to you, Kyle & beautiful Jacob

Sorry you had such a shit time but at least you're enjoying it all now

N u look great by the way!!

xxx


----------



## Miss Duke

Glad you are on the mend Ema!! Jacob is gorgeous. Good for you for making the complaint, lets hope they don't put anyone else thro all you went thro. 

Glad you can now enjoy your gorgeous wee man xxxx


----------



## Jem

Oh Ema he's gorgeous!

So sorry about the ordeal you went through though. I thought I had it abit tough but my God mine was a dream in comparison! Make sure you complain hun, I made an offical complaint to my hospital as they dislocated my daughter's hip while delivering her (she was breech) but my complaint wasn't that they'd done that, it was the fact that they did constant checks for 6 months and missed it till an x-ray showed it. The hospital fobbed me off so I went to Healthcare Commission about it and although it's taken 3 years, a specialist looked at my case and backed me up and now the hospital involved are being made to change. The consultants involved are being re-trained in diagnosing dislocated hips etc. Now I know yours is a different story but please please complain and get Healthcare Commission involved to back you up as they're the people to enforce changes x


----------



## Erised

Sorry you had such a horrible time =/ Reading stories like this helps me make up my mind that I really want to deliver my future child in Holland, and not England. 

Glad you're feeling a bit better now though =) You look brilliant in the pictures! And Jacob is just precious =D Enjoy your son, he's gorgeous.


----------



## bambikate

Congratulations honey, he is gorgeous and you make such a beautiful family :cloud9: I'm so sorry about the awful care you received I hope you do make a complaint you were treated appaulingly! Congrats again x x


----------



## shampain

Congratulations Ema little Jacob is just as beautiful as his mum and dad! Sorry you had a rough time in labour though! Hope something gets done about your complaints! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, hes gorgeous. Sorry you had such a crap time, i hope your complaint gets taken seriously xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

reading that im ready to kill someone over how they treated you:gun:. What idiots

Well you did amazing huni, im so proud of you :D. And all i can say about Jacob is one word GAWJUSS. he is beautiful hun. Well worth the wait i bet :D

Even OH went all soft when he saw a pic of him

Well done mummy, hope you get better soon
xx:hug:


----------



## princess_bump

well done you, he's absolutely gorgeous, huge congratulations, so sorry you had such a rough time sweetie, huge :hugs:


----------



## Sarah_16x

arwwww hes gorgeous xx


----------



## Donna26

He is gorgeous-
So sorry you had a rough time!
D


----------



## danni2609

Congratulations hes gorgeous!! Well done u sounds like u had a shit time so u did so good to get through it!!xxx


----------



## lynz

great pics hun he is gorgeous congrats


----------



## ladymilly

aw hun i'm sorry you had such a horrible time. glad your starting to feel better :hugs: he is so gorgeous hun absolutely adorable :hugs:


----------



## Donna79x

Oh Ema... so glad to hear you are feeling a little better and your little boy is absolutely gorgeous..... take it easy now and enjoy. 

I am off to the docs tomorrow morning as HV thinks I am anaemic... I havent felt right since I had her and so weak..... I have lost 2 n half stone as well..... only gained 2 with pregnancy lol.

You take care hun xxx hugs


----------



## keelykat

what hospital did you go to? -it sounds terrible! 

Congrats again. x x


----------



## bluebell

First of all congratulations hun, Jacob is gorgeous :cloud9: just like his mummy!! 

Sounds like you've had a b***dy hard ride of it this past week and the hospital should definately be held accountable :evil:, fancy not giving you a blood transfusion and not even checking your blood pressure, it's terrible!! :(

Like always you sound positive as ever :) and it's great that your starting to feel better again now :D

Take it easy hun :hug:

xx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations hunnie x He's gorgeous!


----------



## mumy2princess

Congratulations !
He's gorgeous hun ! :D xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## SuzyQ

:hug: So sorry you had such a shit time-congrats on your gorgeous little boy and hope you recover well now! xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats, he's lovely :D


----------



## katieandbump

What an ordeal, you poor thing, can't believe after everything you went through, being cut.... that they weren't monitoring you both closely. You are very very brave and have already proved yourself as an amazing mum with everything you went through. SO glad now you can finally enjoy spending time with your little prince. It's all over. :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Congratulations Ema he is really gorgeous!! 

Cant believe what your hospital put you through i would be raging too!! I hope they get sorted and your complaint does some good for other women!! :grr:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations to you and Kyle, hes gorgeous, and you should be very proud!
Sorry you had a tough time in labour, and that its spoilt ur 1st week of Jacob.
Hes beautiful though hun xxxx


----------



## Incubator

I think you're amazing. What a story. I really hope your complaint means that stuff like this will never happen again. It's unbelievable how badly treated you were. *******s!

Jacob is absolutely delicious. Well done and many congratulations.


----------



## Beltane

CONGRATS Ema. You must be so proud.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats! Jacob is adorable. I think he looks just like you. :) Sorry to hear that you had such a shit time with your hospital. I had a similar labour story (needing to be cut and a million stitches and I had to have the vacuum, not forceps) but my hospital kept me in for 2 days and checked on me every 4 hours! I hope someone takes your complaint seriously!


----------



## ellasmummy

sorry to hear about how badly you have been treated! Jacob is absolutely gorgeous! Glad you are feeling a bit better now! xxx


----------



## bex

Ema, i'm so sorry you had such a terrible birth experience. But Jacob is so gorgeous, he's going to be a heartbreaker.

Take your time and build your strength up.

Congratulations to you and kyle on your beautiful little boy xx


----------



## x-amy-x

He is gorgeous hun. Get that complaint in, we'll all be there with our pitch forks for you

xxx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations honey, he is abolutely gorgeous and well worth the wait.

Glad you are feeling a bit better now. Ensure you push your complaint to the limit, that's terrible the way you have been treated x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww babe, im so sorry you had such a shit time through all this.
Jacob is gorgeous, and you look amazing even though your unwel.


----------



## baby D

Ema - he is absoloutely gorgeous!!! You must be so proud and you are looking well in your pics too. So glad to hear you are feeling better now hunnie xx


----------



## XKatX

He is just beautiful honey.
As for the complaint - if you're not happy, you can take it to the healthcare comission for further investigation. PM me if you want to know how to do it. Good luck x x


----------



## charliebear

Aww, he's gorgeous!! Congratulations. 
Glad your feeling abit better. x


----------



## Heather.78

well done Ems what a story Jacob is soooooooooooooooooooooo cute hope you are all settling into parenthood now and your recovering well lots of luv to you and the family heaths:hugs:


----------



## vicky

hun he is absoulty beautiful, so sorry u had a horrible time in hospital.


----------



## louise1302

god what an awful way to be treated, i would be kicking off too

however he is a stunner and you look fab already!!!!

congratulations xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

That sounded like so much hard work, hes absolutely gorgeous tho!


----------



## carmen

Congratulations .... and its good to hear now you now recovering.

your story as tramautised me , but when i look at the fotos of you and your LO i just think you both look so well.

Defo complain about the care given thats shocking.


----------



## Mira

Ema, congrats on your beautiful baby boy!!! So sorry to hear about the horrible birthing experience!


----------



## kookie

Congrats Hes Gorgeous And You Look Amazing Considering What You Have Been Through. Xx


----------



## glamgirl

congrats gorgeous mummy! your LO looks absolutely stunning!!! :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Big Congratulations! He's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## redberry3

congrats!!! he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jenelle

Aww hun, I'm sorry you had a rough go of it :hugs: But I bet it was well worth it in the end, he is Gorgeous... such a doll!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations Ema, he is gorgeous


----------



## Pebbles

Aww hes is gorgeous Ema, cant believe what you had o tgo through though ... well chin up girl and enjoy your little soldier)


----------



## Lauz_1601

wow your looking fab considering the ordeal you went through! I cant believe the care you recieved, thats terrible! Glad your on the road to recovery nw and you lil boy is absolutley gorgeous, congratulations xxxx


----------



## Whisper

Sorry you had such a horrible time, its amazing the lack of care after the birth.

But definitely worth it your LO is beautiful! And you do look great considering everything you have been through!

x


----------



## Serene123

Well done you!

He is gorgeous and you look great!


----------



## Uvlollypop

im so sorry you had such a rough time! but what a cute little boy you got out of it!


----------



## Fossey

What a story! Sorry you had such a shite time. Look at the bundle though how gorgeous!


----------



## Laura.Alicia

Oh he's soooo gorgeous ema! can't believe what you went through. Im so glad you are getting better. :hug:


----------



## nickyb

wow huge congrats hun he's a peach!! wot an ordeal u went through christ i had to cross my legs reading that:sick: WELL DONE U !!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXX:hug:


----------



## claire1978

Wow what a birth story, I was crying by the end, it sounded like a over dramatised movie if u know what I mean, I cant believe u went through all that pain and trouble in birth esp as there was no-one there to numb u when cutting u, that is just not right and as for the no checks and u having to have a blood tranfusion a week later is so bad, how dare they treat someone so badly and ur right u never get that 1st week back

Good on u for complaining and I hope they take it seriously

I must say even after all the shit u have been through u look amazing in them photos, I hope I look that good, u are a star and jacob should be proud to have a mummy like u, u r so brave and have been through so much

Enjoy ur little man and give the hospital hell


----------



## maddiwatts19

i'm glad everything with you is okay now! you poor thing!!
but, your little man is so gorgeous! congratulations hun xx


----------



## mrscookie

Ahhhh you did it!!!!! Congrats he is beautiful!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Carlyanne15

WOW SUCH LOVELY PICTURES, congrats honey on you little Boy....
xxx


----------



## Reedy

What a gorgeous little biy you have x 
cannot believe the lack of care you had though its disgraceful hope they take your complaint seriously hun x 
and I agree you look fab in your pics considering everything you went through x


----------



## ALY

CONGRATULATIONS ur little man is beautiful

:hug: for u n jacob x


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!!! xxxxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

He's gorgeous hun, congrats! I'm sorry to hear how poorly you were treated. If it's the hospital I'm thinking you went to though I'm not surprised, I hate it there! x


----------



## KatienSam

he is absolutely gorgeous hun, sorry u had such a bad time with it and very glad you are making a complaint! xx


----------



## Tiff

Eeep! That is one scary labour story!!!!! My hat's off to you for getting through it... wow. Seriously girl, you've definitely proved your mettle, so to speak!

Although I will say he is ADORABLE! What a cute and perfect little face! I'm sure you're already delighted with him, but congrats again... he's beautiful!


----------



## babe2ooo

well done u ,what a ruff time u had


----------



## ribboninthesky

Aww, he is absolutely adorable!!!! COngratulations to you and your OH xx

Can't believe you had to go through all that, it sounds like a nightmare from hell!

Were you at the Countess? I was going to change from Arrowe Park to the Countess.....don't think I'll bother now!


----------



## Ema

ribboninthesky said:


> Aww, he is absolutely adorable!!!! COngratulations to you and your OH xx
> 
> Can't believe you had to go through all that, it sounds like a nightmare from hell!
> 
> Were you at the Countess? I was going to change from Arrowe Park to the Countess.....don't think I'll bother now!

YEAH COUNTESS AND DONT GO THERE!!! lol Ive spoke to 3 other new mums now and there care was just as bad :( Bloody shame XxX


----------



## claire1978

Did u have ur meeting 2day to log the complaint?


----------



## Ema

yeah and it went shit. Basically they took my statement and said someone would get back to me in a few weeks they need to "investtiagte" and that was it.....bloody idiots but im not letting it rest one bit!! Give them a few days and ill chase it up, and if nothing il take it higher :) XxXxX


----------



## Erised

ribboninthesky - I wouldn't want to give birth in Arrowe Park either. The times I've been there is has been far from clean, and while the doctors have been nice (the nurses haven't), they're not the best in the world in actually treating you. It doesn't help knowing some of the staff either, and their opinions aren't high =/ I hope the maternity area will be better. That said, you don't usually hear the good, only the horror stories. Let me know how things went there! I'm still thinking that I want to move back to Holland before I'm due (not that I'm pregnant yet). But if that wouldn't be possible, I'd be stuck with Arrowe Park (or private)

Ema - I do hope your complaint will be taken serious. Even just the acknowledgement that they made a huge error in not checking you over properly would be something already.


----------



## claire1978

If they brush you off and dont take u seriously then go to the papers, that will make them listen


----------



## ribboninthesky

Erised said:


> ribboninthesky - I wouldn't want to give birth in Arrowe Park either. The times I've been there is has been far from clean, and while the doctors have been nice (the nurses haven't), they're not the best in the world in actually treating you. It doesn't help knowing some of the staff either, and their opinions aren't high =/ I hope the maternity area will be better. That said, you don't usually hear the good, only the horror stories. Let me know how things went there! I'm still thinking that I want to move back to Holland before I'm due (not that I'm pregnant yet). But if that wouldn't be possible, I'd be stuck with Arrowe Park (or private)
> 
> Ema - I do hope your complaint will be taken serious. Even just the acknowledgement that they made a huge error in not checking you over properly would be something already.

I have a choice of Arrowe, Countess, or Liverpool and there is no way that I want to have to travel across the water seeing as I'm on baby number 3 lol

I had my 2 children in Arrowe Park and it was great, but that was 13 and 11 years ago so I guess things have changed a LOT since I was there last.

At least the hospital is right on your doorstep if you are still here! :)


Ema, I told my OH about your ordeal and he was disgusted!!
Did you watch that Sex Education programme a few weeks ago, it was the labour and birth one, which was set in the countess.....and it looked fantastic! Mind you I suppose everyone would be on their best behaviour for the cameras eh!

Push it as far as you can, the way you were treated was bang out of order.

Good luck with it xxx


----------



## passengerrach

congrats hun hes beautifull im sorry u had a rough time it sounds awful


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats hun he is beautiful x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun, and well done!! Jacob's totally gorgeous!!! Am just so sorry and shocked that you received such poor care, really hope you manage to get some sort of explanation/apology once you've logged your complaint.
xx


----------



## Belle

Ema, Jacob is gorgeous!!
Glad things are on the mend!! I'm horrified by ur lack of care!!
Lotsa love. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nataliecn

he is absolutely beautiful


----------



## AC81

I'm so sorry to hear what a horrible time you had in hospital and the level of care you received. 

But your little boy is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats again hun. Jacob is gorgeous.


----------



## xHx

he is gorgeous!! well done! x x x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done hes a real cutie, you look amazing gorg family x


----------



## SalJay

Congrats he is soooo cute!!!! You look really well too, despite your crappy time.... 

Give them it in the neck - it's actually really scary you can be treated like that in this day and age.

Take care hun x


----------



## emma_27

Ema Jacob is gorgeous!! Sorry you had such a shit time of it though :(


----------



## joeo

ah he is georgeous congrats Ema


----------



## Ann-Marie

Wow Em... what a crap time you had of it !!!!!! I'd push that complaint as far as you can get it....... up there arse n'all !!! Twats !!! My God, the outcome could have been alot worse.... :hissy:

But after all that... you have got one stunning lil man there, he's gorgeous !!!! And you look bloody amazing, as always :D :hug:

Hope you can start to enjoy Mummyhood loads more now :hug: :hug:


----------



## gde78

Sounds like you had a terrible experience honey, and I'm glad you're persuing a complaint... but what a gorgeous little boy to make up for all the pain! Congratulations :hug:


----------



## PeanutBean

What terrible treatment, but what a gorgeous little boy!


----------



## redberry3

not sure if I commented on this but you are amazing and very strong. I am glad you are voicing a complaint, as you haev every right too.

Jacob is adorable!

:hugs:


----------



## clairebear

sorry u had such a rough time ema.im disgusted about the way u was treated.
:hug:

he is so beautiful though hunni and u look really well x


----------



## maz

Your little boy is just gorgeous - congratulations.

:hug:


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats hes gorgeous xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Aww so cute!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Ema, your wee boy is beautiful! You did so well during labour, even though it was a tough one! Well done. I hope your complaint is dealt with properly.

xxx


----------



## JJF

What awful care but he sure is a beautiful boy!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dippy dee

Ema said:


> ribboninthesky said:
> 
> 
> Aww, he is absolutely adorable!!!! COngratulations to you and your OH xx
> 
> Can't believe you had to go through all that, it sounds like a nightmare from hell!
> 
> Were you at the Countess? I was going to change from Arrowe Park to the Countess.....don't think I'll bother now!
> 
> YEAH COUNTESS AND DONT GO THERE!!! lol Ive spoke to 3 other new mums now and there care was just as bad :( Bloody shame XxXClick to expand...


Hi hun congrats on your lil man he's lovely, which hossy did you have him in? myh friend lives cheshire and her hossy was terrible.
Hope you are feeling a better :hug::hug:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ema your poor thing cant believe how badly you were treated, how did the meeting go with hospital. Lil man is absolutely gorgeous, hope you feeling better now.xx


----------



## xHx

Well done - he's a stunner! x x


----------



## Michelle100

Beautiful little boy Ema! So sorry you were treated that way. I hope something comes of your complaint...thats just awful!


----------

